# Possible Boston Herf 12/09/2006



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I see a lot of local Bostonians have joined the board lately.

I think it is great. How about a herf at Churchills Cigar Bar in Boston on 12/09/2006 !!

Lets say start time around 1:00 and end time ...... whenever.

Also anybody who would like to come and is in the area and who wants to come.

Please post interest and yes responces here. The more the merrier.


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

Hmmmm.. Interesting. I'll see what my schedule looks like and would allow. Sounds like it would be a good time.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

How big is the lounge at Churchills? If I'm off, I may have to join you all.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

ghostrider said:


> How big is the lounge at Churchills? If I'm off, I may have to join you all.


Enough to seat around 40 - 50 people.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Im in for sure..........



:w :w :w :w


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Umm, I might have to make that trip... I'll see what I can do!


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

If I can make it I will. Sounds like fun. Paul


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

1. Taltos - Maybe 
2. Rploaded - Definate 
3.Landers - Maybe 
4.Ghostrider - Maybe
5. RPB67 - Definate

Got some interest. A few more definates would be nice.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

It is looking like I may still be around on 12/9. So I guess you can count me in as well!!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

1. Taltos - Maybe
2. Rploaded - Definate
3.Landers - Maybe
4.Ghostrider - Maybe
5. RPB67 - Definate
6. Alpedhuez55 - Mike - Definate 

Come on guys, who wants to herf ????


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Come on Massachusetts??? Bumpity Bump bump....

I think maybe it is the title throwing people off. Instead of "possible" lets use a new title like....

*SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY* live from the Churchills club inside the prestigous Bostonian we have MAN FEST 2006 featuring the famous Boston Herf Quartet. Get your tickets now supplies very limited...............................................................Must be 18 or older to enter, offer not vaild without ID. You must be a Massachusetts resident to enter, or just qualify as being cool. Void where prohibited


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

Put me down as a maybe. The only thing that would prevent me from coming is studying for 5 finals :/


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

BUCASmoker said:


> Put me down as a maybe. The only thing that would prevent me from coming is studying for 5 finals :/


1. Taltos - Maybe
2. Rploaded - Definate
3.Landers - Maybe
4.Ghostrider - Maybe
5. RPB67 - Definate
6. Alpedhuez55 - Mike - Definate 
7. BUCASmoker - Definate - screw the finals


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Missed it by this much....Dang Richard, I'll be in Southborough from the 4th through the 8th. Maybe we can try to hook up for a smoke anyway. Sure wish I could stay an extra day......


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

im in as long as the wife has not made any plans


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> Missed it by this much....Dang Richard, I'll be in Southborough from the 4th through the 8th. Maybe we can try to hook up for a smoke anyway. Sure wish I could stay an extra day......


Dale

You going to be in town at all ? Or are you just staying in Southborough ??

Let me know .


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

RockyP said:


> im in as long as the wife has not made any plans


Get permission and let me know. Just tell her to go shopping. That will give you the go ahead.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

BUCASmoker said:


> Put me down as a maybe. The only thing that would prevent me from coming is studying for 5 finals :/


Aren't you studying to be a Rocket Scientist? Why would you need to study!!!


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

Is churchills 21+? I know Cigar Masters is.. 

Hopefully its not.. as I'm legal to smoke but not to drink.. 

Gotta love it.. old enough to smoke and go to war.. but not old enough to have a beer with a cigar.. go figure.. I digress, that can be saved for another time.


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Aren't you studying to be a Rocket Scientist? Why would you need to study!!!


Something like that.... but either way, i need to study


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

Landers said:


> Is churchills 21+? I know Cigar Masters is..
> 
> Hopefully its not.. as I'm legal to smoke but not to drink..
> 
> Gotta love it.. old enough to smoke and go to war.. but not old enough to have a beer with a cigar.. go figure.. I digress, that can be saved for another time.


Churchills is 18+, you just wont be able to buy liquor. You should come. We will make fun of the old farts talking about their wives and kids while we talk about sorority girls and drinking 7 days a week


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

BUCASmoker said:


> Churchills is 18+, you just wont be able to buy liquor. You should come. We will make fun of the old farts talking about their wives and kids while we talk about sorority girls and drinking 7 days a week


Excellent! That makes me real excited. December 9th you say.. I'll be marking my calendar. Count me in! Can we bring some of the sorority girls to hang off of us and make the old farts jealous? :r


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

Landers said:


> Excellent! That makes me real excited. December 9th you say.. I'll be marking my calendar. Count me in! Can we bring some of the sorority girls to hang off of us and make the old farts jealous? :r


I wouldn't have it any other way :r

Do you go to school in Boston?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

BUCASmoker said:


> Churchills is 18+, you just wont be able to buy liquor. You should come. We will make fun of the old farts talking about their wives and kids while we talk about sorority girls and drinking 7 days a week


I will just toast to your stories with the beer you guys cant have.  .

You know us old guys.

I hope you guys come.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

1. Taltos - Maybe
2. Rploaded - Definate
3.Landers - Maybe
4.Ghostrider - Maybe
5. RPB67 - Definate
6. Alpedhuez55 - Mike - Definate
7. BUCASmoker - Definate - screw the finals
8. Landers - Definate
__________________


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

BUCASmoker said:


> I wouldn't have it any other way :r
> 
> Do you go to school in Boston?


I actually go to school at Northern Essex Comm. College. I started off last year at Worcester State, partied a lot more than I should have and kinda messed myself up. I am attempting to get into Salem State this spring for at least a semester, maybe 3. Then I'm looking to transfer to a whole bunch of different schools to become a Physician's Assistant.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Landers said:


> I actually go to school at Northern Essex Comm. College. I started off last year at Worcester State, partied a lot more than I should have and kinda messed myself up. I am attempting to get into Salem State this spring for at least a semester, maybe 3. Then I'm looking to transfer to a whole bunch of different schools to become a Physician's Assistant.


Note to self, if Landers goes to work for my Doctor....

Change Doctors :hn


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Note to self, if Landers goes to work for my Doctor....
> 
> Change Doctors :hn


:r I'll be a good physician, I did well in high school.. it was a matter of not being adjusted to all the free time I had in my first year of college. I did a lot of partying and not so much school work. But I'm using this semester at Northern Essex to get myself back on track and working towards my goal.

BTW: You live in Medford. I used to work for a doctors office in medford. Mystic Valley Medical Associates. Heard of them?


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

Just saw this post I'm a definate maybe..........leaning towards the definate side.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Landers said:


> :r I'll be a good physician, I did well in high school.. it was a matter of not being adjusted to all the free time I had in my first year of college. I did a lot of partying and not so much school work. But I'm using this semester at Northern Essex to get myself back on track and working towards my goal.
> 
> BTW: You live in Medford. I used to work for a doctors office in medford. Mystic Valley Medical Associates. Heard of them?


My Doctor is actually upstairs from them. I think MVMA just took over the practice while he is out on leave.

Just giving you a hard time about your post. I just remembered the Dr. Nick flashback on the Simpsons where he is trying to remember how to do heart surgery on Homer, and he has a flash back to a college party :w


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

Dr. Goodman? I think that is who they took over for. The guys who run MVMA, my dad included, are pretty good guys. I enjoyed working for them. A great group of docs.

:r @ the simpsons episode. I haven't actually seen that one.


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

Landers said:


> I actually go to school at Northern Essex Comm. College. I started off last year at Worcester State, partied a lot more than I should have and kinda messed myself up. I am attempting to get into Salem State this spring for at least a semester, maybe 3. Then I'm looking to transfer to a whole bunch of different schools to become a Physician's Assistant.


Ah. Where is that? In relation to Boston that is. I go to school at Boston Univ.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Churchills is across from the Rack in the Millenium Hotel.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

1. Taltos - Maybe
2. Rploaded - Definate
3.Landers - Maybe
4.Ghostrider - Maybe
5. RPB67 - Definate
6. Alpedhuez55 - Mike - Definate
7. BUCASmoker - Definate - screw the finals
8. Landers - Definate
9. Quint - Maybe

Come on you maybes !!

Get with it.


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

BU huh? That's pretty funny, I walked around your campus on Sunday night.. lol. I was supposed to go the Blue October show over at Axis on Landsdowne.. ended up being canceled and walked around with the lady friend. Ended up all over BU's campus. Nice campus IMO. 

Northen Essex is over in Haverhill. Prolly about 45 min from boston. I live about 30 minutes out of boston up by Newburyport.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Landers said:


> BU huh? That's pretty funny, I walked around your campus on Sunday night.. lol. I was supposed to go the Blue October show over at Axis on Landsdowne.. ended up being canceled and walked around with the lady friend. Ended up all over BU's campus. Nice campus IMO.
> 
> Northen Essex is over in Haverhill. Prolly about 45 min from boston. I live about 30 minutes out of boston up by Newburyport.


Not to far from me. I live in Lynnfield.

I Like Newburyport in the summer. I take the boat there all the time.


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

Motor or sail?

My dream is a 40'+ Sailboat on which to retire. 

Lynnfield isn't that far at all.


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Not to far from me. I live in Lynnfield.
> 
> I Like Newburyport in the summer. I take the boat there all the time.


summer herf on your boat? :w


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

BUCASmoker said:


> summer herf on your boat? :w


:tpd: :dr


----------



## Liquidtensi0n (Jul 8, 2006)

If this was after the middle of December I'd be in. Not done with finals until then.


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

Liquidtensi0n said:


> If this was after the middle of December I'd be in. Not done with finals until then.


None of this finals crap! Come on.. any of us can spare a couple hours for a stogie! Unless of course you don't go to school in MA.. then it might be a problem :r


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

1. Taltos - Maybe
2. Rploaded - Definate
3.Landers - Maybe
4.Ghostrider - Maybe
5. RPB67 - Definate
6. Alpedhuez55 - Mike - Definate
7. BUCASmoker - Definate - screw the finals
8. Landers - Definate
9. Quint - Maybe

Come on you maybes !!

Get with it.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Landers said:


> Motor or sail?
> 
> My dream is a 40'+ Sailboat on which to retire.
> 
> Lynnfield isn't that far at all.


You do not want to know what Rich has for a boat. You will get jealous. And when you hear about his humidor, you will cry.


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> You do not want to know what Rich has for a boat. You will get jealous. And when you hear about his humidor, you will cry.


Both of those statements make me real interested :dr.

So Rich.. whaddya have?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

You will have to wait until the summer when we have a boat herf.

Or a herf at La Casa Bertolino with a barbeque by the pool.


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> You will have to wait until the summer when we have a boat herf.
> 
> Or a herf at La Casa Bertolino with a barbeque by the pool.


:dr


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

Unfortunately I won't be able to make this. Sounds like a lot of fun though...


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

1. Taltos - Maybe
2. Rploaded - Definate
3.Landers - Maybe
4. RPB67 - Definate
5. Alpedhuez55 - Mike - Definate
6. BUCASmoker - Definate - screw the finals
7. Landers - Definate
8. Quint - Maybe

Revised list.

Come on you maybes !!!


----------



## Liquidtensi0n (Jul 8, 2006)

Landers said:


> None of this finals crap! Come on.. any of us can spare a couple hours for a stogie! Unless of course you don't go to school in MA.. then it might be a problem :r


Yea... a bit of a problem. I'm from Concord area Mass but I go to school in Virginia. Otherwise screw tests, there's always time for a stogie.


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

Looks like my maybe has become a go. Looking forward to it and meeting fellow BOTL. If this works out I got a place to have summer Herfs up in the Northshore. Nice big yard, patio, inground pool, grill to spark up.....DAMN already missing summer


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

1. Taltos - Maybe
2. Rploaded - Definate
3.Landers - Maybe
4. RPB67 - Definate
5. Alpedhuez55 - Mike - Definate
6. BUCASmoker - Definate - screw the finals
7. Landers - Definate
8. Quint - Definate

Revised list.

Come on you maybes !!!
__________________


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

Pssst.. I'm on that list twice :r


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

1. Taltos - Maybe
2. Rploaded - Definate
3.Landers - Maybe
4. RPB67 - Definate
5. Alpedhuez55 - Mike - Definate
6. BUCASmoker - Definate - screw the finals
7. Quint - Definate

Revised list.

Come on you maybes !!!


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> 1. Taltos - Maybe
> 2. Rploaded - Definate
> 3.Landers - Maybe
> 4. RPB67 - Definate
> ...


And i should be on as a definate


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

1. Taltos - Maybe
2. Rploaded - Definate
3. Landers - Definate
4. RPB67 - Definate
5. Alpedhuez55 - Mike - Definate
6. BUCASmoker - Definate - screw the finals
7. Quint - Definate

Revised list.

Come on you maybes !!!

Come on we need a few more.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> 1. Taltos - Maybe
> 2. Rploaded - Definate
> 3. Landers - Definate
> 4. RPB67 - Definate
> ...


Anyone else !!!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I may be able to make it.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

1. Taltos - Maybe
2. Rploaded - Definate
3. Landers - Definate
4. RPB67 - Definate
5. Alpedhuez55 - Mike - Definate
6. BUCASmoker - Definate - screw the finals
7. Quint - Definate
9. mosesbotbol - Maybe 


Revised list.

Come on you maybes !!!

Come on we need a few more.


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

Bumping this to see if we can generate more interest....


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I would much prefer going to Stanza than Churchills.


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

Actually, count me out.

I have to build a bridge and break it that day. SHould take me about 11 hours :/

Engineering :c


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

BUCASmoker said:


> Actually, count me out.
> 
> I have to build a bridge and break it that day. SHould take me about 11 hours :/
> 
> Engineering :c


Hey this is Boston, home of the Big Dig and contractors using metric tons of sub-standard concrete. Chances are if it snows that day, the Zakim Bridge will fall into the Charles


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

oh man here we go with the damn big dig again!!! 

Come on everyone this is going to be a great Herf people should have no excuse not to show up.........

I am also up for Stanza!!!!!! Good booze and cheap plus the Italians just run the place with such a goodfellas feel!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

1. Taltos - Maybe
2. Rploaded - Definate
3.Landers - Maybe
4. RPB67 - Definate
5. Alpedhuez55 - Mike - Definate
6. BUCASmoker - Definate - screw the finals
7. Landers - Definate
8. Quint - Maybe

Revised list.

Come on you maybes !!!


As for Stanzas I think it is a possibility that maybe we could just go over there 1/2 through the herf as well. But, we will start at Churchills.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Come on Vadim !!!

Its Saturday !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

Richard you changed me back to a maybe....I should be a definate....Thanks


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

1. Taltos - Maybe
2. Rploaded - Definate
3.Landers - Maybe
4. RPB67 - Definate
5. Alpedhuez55 - Mike - Definate
6. BUCASmoker - Definate - screw the finals
7. Landers - Definate
8. Quint - Definate 

Revised list.

Come on you maybes !!!


As for Stanzas I think it is a possibility that maybe we could just go over there 1/2 through the herf as well. But, we will start at Churchills.
__________________


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Come on Vadim !!!
> 
> Its Saturday !!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah. Professor made sure to announce that we need that Saturday clear from around 9 am to 7 PM :hn

I have to build a truss (bridge) out of straw this week and next, then test it/break it all day that saturday.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

1. Taltos - Maybe
2. Rploaded - Definate
3.Landers - Maybe
4. RPB67 - Definate
5. Alpedhuez55 - Mike - Definate
6. BUCASmoker -Out - Bridge building ! 
7. Landers - Definate
8. Quint - Definate

Revised list.

Come on you maybes !!!


As for Stanzas I think it is a possibility that maybe we could just go over there 1/2 through the herf as well. But, we will start at Churchills.
__________________


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

Okay getting closer to this event do we have a starting time yet ???


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Quint said:


> Okay getting closer to this event do we have a starting time yet ???


12 noon sounds good to me. I should be there around 12 to start.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> 12 noon sounds good to me. I should be there around 12 to start.


Excellent, so tailgaters should show up around 7-8 am for beer and brats!!
12 noon sounds perfect....... So how do we know who to look for??? Richard will you be wearing a huge blue name tag???


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> 12 noon sounds good to me. I should be there around 12 to start.


Oh...an afternoon event. Thats cool. Ive never been there do they serve food ?? And how will I know who's who ? Should I wear Epsteins gorilla costume


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Quint said:


> Oh...an afternoon event. Thats cool. Ive never been there do they serve food ?? And how will I know who's who ? Should I wear Epsteins gorilla costume


Well us professional drinkers like to start early so we are in perfect form for the night herf activities.......


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

Rploaded said:


> Well us professional drinkers like to start early so we are in perfect form for the night herf activities.......


Shhhounds good to me...Hic !


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

You will know its me. I am the good looking one. 

No food there, But you will have fun. Lots of food in the surrounding area. 

I will PM you my cell# as the time gets closer.


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> 1. Taltos - Maybe
> 2. Rploaded - Definate
> 3.Landers - Maybe
> 4. RPB67 - Definate
> ...


Hi Rich,
Thought I'd update your list  
1. Taltos - Maybe
2. Rploaded Definite
3.Landers - Maybe
4. RPB67 - _Definite
5. Alpedhuez55 - Mike - Definite
6. BUCASmoker -Out - Bridge building ! 
7. Landers - Definite
8. Quint - Definite
9. fpkjr - Out - Call in from BEACH :r_


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi Rich,
Thought I'd update your list
1. Taltos - Maybe
2. Rploaded Definite
3.Landers - Maybe
4. RPB67 - _Definite
5. Alpedhuez55 - Mike - Definite
6. BUCASmoker -Out - Bridge building !
7. Landers - Definite
8. Quint - Definite
9. fpkjr - Out - Call in from BEACH

Ah !!

No beach BUMS aloud at this one Frank. Call me from the beach during the herf. It will be fun listening to you tell me about all the bikinis around yah !!!!

Have a good trip. You will be missed at this herf._


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Getting closer.

Everyone getting ready !!


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Getting closer.
> 
> Everyone getting ready !!


WOOOOOT WOOOOOOT

I got the seasoning process started on my minitravel humi last night, she wil ready to go by Saturday.....


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Getting closer.
> 
> Everyone getting ready !!


I am.
Sun and fun, bikinis, beer and thongs. oh my!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

fpkjr said:


> I am.
> Sun and fun, bikinis, beer and thongs. oh my!


You going to be looking at them or wearing them ? :r

:mn Have a good time. I know I would.


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> You going to be looking at them or wearing them ? :r
> 
> :mn Have a good time. I know I would.


Hey Vito,
You got something to say just come out and say it? :r 
Johnnycakes


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

So I guess no Chaps or Leather hat for this trip. 

Probably to hot anyway.


----------



## Nerachnia (Aug 25, 2006)

you know what sucks,... is I will be in boston in Cambridge sitting in a hotel while this herf comes and goes


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nerachnia said:


> you know what sucks,... is I will be in boston in Cambridge sitting in a hotel while this herf comes and goes


Then you should come to Churchills and have a cigar !


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Nerachnia said:


> you know what sucks,... is I will be in boston in Cambridge sitting in a hotel while this herf comes and goes


If you want PM me and maybe we can meet at a local T stop and go down there together. That way you wont have to feel like your going into the city without guidance  .......WOOT WOOT........ HERF TIME IS SOON!!!!

Ryan


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

Okay as herf time approaches I'm going to have to expose my newbieness and state that this is my 1st herf........SOOOO whats it all about what do I need to do to prepare. How many sticks should I bring ect......


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Quint said:


> Okay as herf time approaches I'm going to have to expose my newbieness and state that this is my 1st herf........SOOOO whats it all about what do I need to do to prepare. How many sticks should I bring ect......


I would bring as many sticks as you want. I usually bring atleast 6 of my favorites. Then just bring yourself. You will have a good time.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Quint said:


> Okay as herf time approaches I'm going to have to expose my newbieness and state that this is my 1st herf........SOOOO whats it all about what do I need to do to prepare. How many sticks should I bring ect......


THough not required, it is good form to pay a visit into the Humidor at Churchills.


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> THough not required, it is good form to pay a visit into the Humidor at Churchills.


What he said.
I wont be there I'll be IN FLORIDA ON THE BEACH


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

you mean I have to buy a cigar....oh the injustice of it all


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Quint said:


> you mean I have to buy a cigar....oh the injustice of it all


Well, I may be buying a pound of pipe tobacco. But they need a certain percentage of sales from cigars if they are going be able to allow smoking. THe drink prices are not that bad.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes it is proper form to buy a smoke!! I hate it when cig smokers just run in to smoke and then leave, thats messed up and sooner or later depending on the bar 

(sigari) you will get dealt with..........


WOOT WOOT


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Well, I may be buying a pound of pipe tobacco. But they need a certain percentage of sales from cigars if they are going be able to allow smoking. THe drink prices are not that bad.


Do I smell a shopping spree coming on ! :w


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Do I smell a shopping spree coming on ! :w


Secret Pipe Santa asked me to help him out


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

Change of plans... I won't be able to make it. Got stuck working a double on Saturday. WOrk has been hell lately


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by RPB67 View Post
1. Taltos - Maybe
2. Rploaded - Definate
3.Landers - No - working
4. RPB67 - Definate
5. Alpedhuez55 - Mike - Definate
6. BUCASmoker -Out - Bridge building !
7. Quint - Definate


Revised list.

Come on you maybes !!!

So it looks like 


Rploaded
RPB67
Alpedhuez55
Quint 

Anyone else ???

Come on guys. It will be fun !!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

So it looks like


Rploaded
RPB67
Alpedhuez55
Quint

Anyone else ???

Come on guys. It will be fun !!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Getting Closer


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

I think we might have some CS members from NY, but not sure.... I told them to where Yankees clothes so we would know who they were


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

The more the merrier !!

Its about 24hrs away !!!!


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

How am I going to know who you all are ????


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

You will know. 

I will be sitting on the couch next to the windows and will have a black pants with sneakers on. 

I will also have a big glass of wine and my herfador in front of me. :w


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> You will know.
> 
> I will be sitting on the couch next to the windows and will have a black pants with sneakers on.
> 
> I will also have a big glass of wine and my herfador in front of me. :w


WOOOT WOOOOT Its almost HERF time in Boston. Can you park in the Bostonian ??? Or Is it best to just take the T straight to GOVT center???

Ryan


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Rploaded said:


> WOOOT WOOOOT Its almost HERF time in Boston. Can you park in the Bostonian ??? Or Is it best to just take the T straight to GOVT center???
> 
> Ryan


I park across the street on top of the Rack,its $25.00 for the day. Or if the T is good you can take the T and get off at GOVT Center. It is going to be a nice day out and its a very short walk. I should be there around 12 noon.

Woot !! Woot !! Get the cigars ready !!


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

If this chest cold leaves me by tomorrow, I'm in. Voice be damned!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Wacco said:


> If this chest cold leaves me by tomorrow, I'm in. Voice be damned!!


Oh Yeah !! Nyquil it up tonight !!!

I hope you are better for tommorow, it will be good to see you again.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Wacco said:


> If this chest cold leaves me by tomorrow, I'm in. Voice be damned!!


You are always welcome to join, in smoking form or not it would be a pleasure to meet you........

I look forward to seeing all of you at noon.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

HERF IS IN A FEW SHORT HOURS!!!!!!!


See you at Churchills........

WOOOT WOOOOT WOOOOT WOOOOOT WOOOOOT


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Getting ready will be leaving soon !


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

All I can say is WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT

What a freekin blast!!!! The after herf party was unreal.............. We drank more bottles then we smoked cigars.........WOW that waitress was unreal............... 

Thanks to everyone what a great herf!!!


Peabody  was an unreal after Herf party goer!!!


RP


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

Too bad I missed this one guys. Hopefully I'll be in for the next one.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Landers said:


> Too bad I missed this one guys. Hopefully I'll be in for the next one.


You did miss a good one.


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

Rploaded said:


> All I can say is WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT
> 
> What a freekin blast!!!! The after herf party was unreal.............. We drank more bottles then we smoked cigars.........WOW that waitress was unreal...............
> 
> ...


RP I'm Still recovering......:al .........was a great time after herf........meal was great too, got to love the northend....never thought wine, beer, wine, beer, beer, scotch, scotch, wine went so well together....:hn....It was great meeting everyone. Hopefully we can all hook-up again soon.

Quint


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Of course I get there first and no one is there. I start with a Monte A, figured I would be there a while.

First to arrive was a suprise guest, Frank and Roger(FPKJR and onlyonerm) with wifes in tow. If you all remember it was Franks Birthday. Well a small interuption. The gas heater broke and plans were cancelled. He did not go to Florida.They drove down and it was a huge surprise. Everyone starts smoking then Mike(Alpedhuez55) comes with cigars in tote and pipes as well, for everyone if they wanted to try.

A few drinks and a little more on the cigar and its Quint and Rploaded. Ryan strolls in with cigar case that I thought was his luggage and he was planning on sleeping at Churchills. He proceeds to hand everyone cigars out that have not been released yet from a friend of his for everyone to try.Had some great conversation with Quint. We will definately be getting together. He lives about two miles from me and he has a smoking room !!!!!

Had a few other guest from another board as well that we herf with. They were a surprise as well. Paul,Steve, and of course Chuck.

It was a great time, very smoky and this place has primo ventilation. Lots of good cigars but most of all great friends I have met through this thing of ours and the list keeps on growing.

Thanks guys for the great time. Had a blast. Great surprise Frank !!!


----------

